# Pork Shoulder gone BAD!!!!!!



## big dee (Apr 7, 2011)

Attempted to do a pork shoulder this past weekend. Valuable lesson learned. Always make sure your meat stays cold until ready for the smoker. Long story!!! But here it is.

Was going to do a pork shoulder for a family get together. Wife requested to have all the grandsons over, so she could get pictures of them with our Black Lab Abby before she passed away. Good time for me to do a qview at the same time.

Well pulled the meat out to thaw, got called into work. Needless to say the meat stayed out to long. Everything appeared to be OK. Even though I had my doubts, I made up some of my rub and put it in fridge overnight. In the morning I placed it the smoker. So far so good. Got called back into work. Still thought no problem. Got home from work and everything looked great. Pulled it from the smoker to let sit. Still no noticable problem. Went to slice it and a corner piece fell off, at this point the smell was so BAD that would almost make you sick. Good thing is nobody even got a sample of it before I thru it in trash.

At this point is what to feed 6 hungry grandsons. So turned the heat up on my Traegar and it was hamburgers and hot dogs.

Lesson learned that if I even think that something is not right it goes in the trash.

Grandsons still had a blast. Nobody got sick and was an enjoyable day for everyone.

Lost Abby last night. So the wife is glad that we were able to get pictures.


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

O no hate you had a bad time with the smoke. Work can be such a bother some time when you got a smoke to do. Better luck next time


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2011)

ALLWAYS err on the side of caution!!!!

 hate to see some one get ill.


----------



## tom37 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the misfortune, I'm surprised that you didn't smell it before you cooked it. 

I opened bad spares one morning at a comp and stunk up the whole joint. Even if my nose had been broke, there were plenty there to tell me how bad it stunk.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about abby and your smoke...but atleast your not spending your time in the hospital with all those kids!!!

GOOD CALL!!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2011)

Big Dee-Sorry to hear about the passing of your pup.

Too bad about the butt-Don't think of it as a TOTAL loss-you did get to "practice" your rub technique and then got in a "practice" smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. And you did manage to feed the grands-

A couple of years ago, I went to a different grocery store (Asian Market) than I'm used to shopping at cuz I got a tip that their butts were on sale for 99¢ a pound AND they had full slabs of pork bellies. I went to pick up a double pack of cryo vac pork butts and this odor of spoiled meat about knocked me over.The 'use by' date on the bag of pork I looked at had long passed.

I tried to let guy in the meat shop   know what the problem was but he kept saying "It's all good, all good" nodding and smiling. I gave up in frustration and just called the local health department and explained my concern. The person taking my call stated that they constantly received numerous complaints about that store selling items that were way past the 'use by' date. The place is now long gone and the building has been torn down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

At least you can be happy that nobody got to eat any.

I believe meat can also go bad, without giving off a warning smell.

That's why we make such a big deal about the safety zone, and meat curing rules.

Bet them boys ate a mess of burgers & dogs!

Sorry about Abby--I know how that feels!

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry about the dog but lessons leaned I hate to bbq when I know I wont be able to give it my full attention.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad no one got sick. I had a pork butt I bought a while back that wasn't near the expiration date and smelled terrible when I opened it, I took that one back right away. Sorry about your Abby, that's never easy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW Close call! Good thing the smell got you first!


----------

